
Robinhood for Desktop - sagivo
https://github.com/sagivo/StockStalk
======
sagivo
Author here,

I wrote Robinhood for desktop out of the necessity of staying up to date with
my Robinhood investments.

It's open source -
[https://github.com/sagivo/StockStalk](https://github.com/sagivo/StockStalk)

Like you, I spend most of my day in front of a computer and I need a quick way
to see how my Robinhood portfolio is doing.

StockStalk will show you your status on the mac bar (green/red) and click on
the tray will show you how each stock is doing. I also plan to allow buy and
sell directly within the app. This way there is no need to check your phone
all the time and get notified via desktop notifications on sharp changes. At
the moment I have a mac version but windows&linux are coming soon.

Important to notice that no sensitive information is sent to anywhere. the
credentials are all stored locally and sync directly with Robinhood API.

Take a look and tell me what you think. Hope you'll find it useful as it's for
me.

